# Elba - Wohin ?



## ghostmuc (3. Januar 2016)

Eine Frage an die Elba Kenner.
Wie wollen diesen September hin. Welcher Ort, bzw Eck ist am besten geeignet für einen kombinierten Bike und Badeurlaub geeignet.
Wer gleich ein nettes Appartment weiß darf auch gern verraten


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (4. Januar 2016)

Hi,

wir waren im Sep. 2015 in Capoliveri.
Von da aus haben wir Tagesfahrten gemacht.
Kleine Strände sind da auch zur Auswahl.
Wir hatten eine Ferienwohnung gemietet.

Ein paar Eindrücke kannst du auf meiner Homepage dir ansehen.

www.trailbomber.de

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (4. Januar 2016)

Freeride -> Marciana (Marina) bzw für Marathon/Tour -> Capoliveri.


----------



## ghostmuc (4. Januar 2016)

Capoliveri war auch bisher im Fokus. Gibts da auch Trails für weniger bergfeste ?


----------



## MC² (4. Januar 2016)

*Procchio* kann ich nur empfehlen, kleiner netter Badeort mit ordentlichem Sandstrand, und guter Ausgangspunkt für Touren im Capanne Gebiet ebenso wie für den Mittelteil der Insel. Ich find in Capoliveri ist man zwischen den Stühlen, ausserdem muss man ja nach Lage zum Schluss der Tour wenn man von der Haustür startet, noch ordentlich den Berg hoch.
Generell würd ich die Inselmitte als Standpunkt empfehlen. War mal im Hotel Napoleone, war auch nicht schlecht, das meiste ist auch von da gut zu erreichen.
mfg, Albert


----------



## Ralf_K (5. Januar 2016)

Ich war schon zwei mal in Marina di Campo und finde das für einen Bade- und Bike Urlaub ideal. Das ist sehr zentral auf der Insel und es gibt wirklich sehr schöne Touren die du von dort aus fahren kannst. Auch wenn du z.B. nur für 1 oder 2 h biken willst.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## vitaminc (23. Mai 2016)

Wollen jetzt Mitte Juni auf Elba für 10 Tage.

Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe, dann ist Capoliveri eher S0/S1 Gebiet, und die Westküste eher das was man mit Alpen vergleichen kann. Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einer Ferienwohnung, da die Hotelpreise teilweise schon ziemlich heftig ausfallen, außerdem wir lieber mal hin & wieder selber kochen als immer nur Essen gehen.

Procchio, Marina Di Campo und vielleicht noch Marciana Marina erscheinen mir am Sinnvollsten zu sein zwecks Lage.
Wir wollen unbedingt Sandstrand vor der Hütte, d.h. am besten zu Fuß zu erreichen und kein dermaßen überfüllter Touristenstrand.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Matze. (23. Mai 2016)

> Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einer Ferienwohnung, da die Hotelpreise teilweise schon ziemlich heftig ausfallen



Elba ist generell ein sehr teures Pflaster

Mein Favorit wäre Marina di Campo, toller Strand, wunderschönes Städtchen, für Touren sehr zentrale Lage Richtung Lacona, Monte Capanne oder zum Passo Monumento wo die besten Touren der Insel zu finden sind. Marina di Campo bietet auch eine riesige Zahl an Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. Ebenfalls sehr gut finde ich Procchio im Norden, das ist ja auch nicht weit von Marina di Campo. Oder Lacona(wenn es einem egal ist ob eine Stadt dabei ist). Capoliveri ist wohl mit die schönste Stadt Elbas, allerdings nicht so zentral für gute Touren (außer man fährt hauptsächlich Schotterpisten).


----------



## arise (24. Mai 2016)

war schon zweimal da und kann dem Vorredner nur zustimmen...Prochio oder marina di campo als Ausgangspunkt für trail lastige touren....schönste zwei Strände sind Fetovaia und Cavoli....allerdings ist da trotz abgelegenheit die Hölle los....aber sind oft Endpunkte wenn man die Umrundung des Capane macht. Auch gut aber nicht ganz so frequentiert sind die kleinen Strände(Sand) westlich von Procchio.


----------



## vitaminc (24. Mai 2016)

klingt gut, Danke.

Das MountainBike-Buch von Burkhard Dahl ist zu gebrauchen?


----------



## arise (25. Mai 2016)

denke schon....kannst ja auch mal hier im Forum schauen...Elba Enduro trails...die Kompass karte ist auch ausnahmsweise mal nützlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (26. Mai 2016)

hab bereits viele GPS Daten besorgt, problematisch ist dabei immer, dass ich anhand der Daten den jeweiligen Schwierigkeitsgrad und die Streckenbeschreibung nicht gut beurteilen kann. Welches Kartenmaterial verwendet Ihr auf eurem GPS für Elba?


----------



## arise (26. Mai 2016)

Gibt ja noch die supertrailkarte  für elba....


----------



## Matze. (27. Mai 2016)

> Welches Kartenmaterial verwendet Ihr auf eurem GPS für Elba?



Sinnvoll ist die Papierkarte die es auf Elba zu kaufen gibt. Wie die heißt und ausschaut schreibe ich wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin. In dieser Karte sind die Wege für biken und wandern eingetragen, und wenn da Wanderweg drauf steht, dann ist das auch ein Wanderweg, nämlich für mich unfahrbar die dürften dann so im Bereich S3 aufwärts liegen. Was als Radweg eingetragen ist, ist teils immer noch ordentlich anspruchsvoll, teilweise vergleichbar mit Gardaseetouren, manchmal auch recht flowig.

Nachdem ich feststellte dass ich dieser Karte vertrauen kann, habe ich einfach mehrere Touren runtergeladen die sich auf den Bikerouten  bewegen. Als Karte auf dem Etrex hatte ich immer die Original Garmin, das war für mich ausreichend.



> schönste zwei Strände sind Fetovaia und Cavoli




Und die Halbinsel von Lacona, der Zucchale Strand, die Pareti Bucht,  Biodola, Capo d Enfola...


----------



## vitaminc (27. Mai 2016)

Papierkarte, hmm.. hab ich noch nie benutzt, weder auf Neuseeland, USA, Kanaren oder sonst wo 
Ich guck mal welche Karte ich mir da aufs Etrex spiele und werde mir das Buch von Burkhard zulegen.

S3 muss im Urlaub nicht sein. S2 reicht völlig. Auch mag ich keine ausgesetzten Wege, is nix für die Lady.

Sonst irgendwelche Tipps außerhalb von Biken und Strände, z.B. was man sonst aufregendes machen kann, wo gibts leckeres Eis, wo geht man günstig&gut essen, auf was sollte man unbedingt achten, .. ??

Danke.


----------



## vitaminc (27. Mai 2016)

Unterkunft ist gebucht, wir gehen ins Riva Del Sol (4 Sterne Hotel) direkt am Strand von Marina Di Campo. War jetzt unter dem Strich mit Halbpension nicht wirklich teurer als ne vernünftige Ferienwohnung inkl. Einkaufen, Selber Kochen, Essen gehen.

Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## vitaminc (24. Juni 2016)

Sind wieder zurück, Elba rockt!!
Zu den Trails schreibe ich was im anderen Fred: ELBA // Best of Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnutA (23. August 2016)

Hallo,

wir sind in den letzten beiden Wochen der Sommerferien auf Elba.
Sind auf Scaglieri. Super Strand und einige sehr schöne Trails in direkter Umgebung, so dass man vor der Strand eine Runde drehen kann.
Wenn es passt, kann ich Dir ein paar Trails i.d.R. S1-S2 zeigen.
Uphill ist allerdings nicht alles fahrbar.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß auf Elba

Knut


----------



## butcho (31. August 2016)

Hallo Elbafreunde,
ich bin mit der besseren Hälfte auch gerade auf Elba. Sie ist noch Anfängerin und daher sind wir auf der Suche nach einfachen Strecken, Touren und Trails - S0/S1 im optimalen Fall.

Wir sind nähe Capoliveri stationiert und hatten gestern bereits die Ronda Calamita Tour gemacht. Für den Einstieg soweit gut.
Im MTB Führer von Burkhard Dahl sind sonst nur mittelschwere oder schwere Touren vermerkt. 
Kennt jemand noch leichte Strecken auf Elba?

Danke schon mal und sonnige Grüße von der Insel 8)


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (1. September 2016)

Hallo,

schau mal die Tracks auf meiner Homepage an.
Die Touren sind alle S0-S2.
In den Videos kannst Du dir einen kl. Einblick verschaffen.

Wir waren in Capoliveri.

Viel Spaß auf Elba


----------



## ghostmuc (3. September 2016)

Jetzt vielleicht etwas offtopic, aber zumindest wir wollen auch etwas Baden.
Sind die Strände in Capoliveri und Morcone komplett nur mit Liegen wie in Italien typisch oder kann man auch frei liegen?


----------



## butcho (3. September 2016)

Hey Albert, danke für Deinen Link. Hab mir die Touren mal runtergeladen und schau die Tage mal. Eine Woche sind wir ja noch hier...
Wir sind die Serone Rose Trails Tour gefahren und die war schon streckenweise nicht ohne, gerade für einen Anfänger.

@ghostmuc 
Wir waren hier sowohl am Innamorata Strand bei Morcone als auch beim Straccoligno und dem großen Naregno Strand. Bei allen gab es einen Bereich zum normalen Handtuch-Liegen. Und auch oben am Scaglieri Strand war es ganz easy.

Übrigens sind wir jetzt eine Woche in dieser Unterkunft gewesen: http://casamacchia.com/die-ferienwohnungen/?lang=de
Die Mansarde ist ein Traum mit der riesigen Dachterasse. Absolute Empfehlung!


----------



## ghostmuc (4. September 2016)

Danke dir


----------



## ghostmuc (13. September 2016)

saugeil hier


----------



## McNulty (13. September 2016)

Nur zur Sicherheit: Baden / Schnorcheln in Zanca/St.Andrea!
Könnte man wahrscheinlich auch mit nem schicken Trail (zumindestens runter ;-) von Marciana verbinden


----------



## transalbi (21. November 2016)

http://www.gps-bikeguide.com/elba


----------



## lala_lisa (9. Januar 2017)

Hier findet ihr ein paar Tipps zum Mountainbiken auf Elba: https://wildrecreation.com/2016/05/20/napoleons-trails-mountainbiken-auf-der-insel-elba/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (9. Januar 2017)

Hi,
Elba ist so klein da ist es nicht schwer was schönes und gutes zu finden in dem Schmuckkästchen. Marciana Marina war damals meine Zentrale Anlaufstelle. Das andere mal mit einem Minicamper jeden 2-3 Tag denn Standort gewechselt.


----------



## Outdoormind (13. August 2017)

Elba ist wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen! Wir waren dieses Jahr dort und waren positiv überrascht. Es gibt richtig gute Enduro Trails auf der Insel. Ausgangspunkt: Camping Valle Santa Maria (dort gibt es auch einen Bike-Guide (Michele), der sich bestens auskennt und sogar ein Bikeshuttle hat!!). Vergesst den Bikepark Capoliveri. Es ist eher ein Cross-Country-Ding und im Sommer nicht auszuhalten (in der prallen Sonne). Zwar nette Landschaft, aber für die richtig guten Trails besser zum Monte Perone oder zum Westen der Insel!!


----------

